
Xmonad from Coq: Programming a Window Manager with a Proof Assistant (2012) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~swier004/Publications/XmonadInCoq.pdf
======
Adaptive
See also the XMonad module X.A.Navigation2D which includes formal proofs of
the navigational strategies:

PDF:
[https://web.cs.dal.ca/~nzeh/xmonad/Navigation2D.pdf](https://web.cs.dal.ca/~nzeh/xmonad/Navigation2D.pdf)

Module: [https://hackage.haskell.org/package/xmonad-
contrib-0.13/docs...](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/xmonad-
contrib-0.13/docs/XMonad-Actions-Navigation2D.html)

------
laretluval
Formally verifying your window manager sounds like the ultimate yak shaving
experience.

~~~
wtallis
The point of this exercise wasn't really to have a formally verified window
manager, it was to document what it's like to make formally verified software.
As a modestly complex program and one of the most well-known Haskell programs,
xmonad was a good choice.

And while I agree that a formally verified X window manager seems a bit silly,
a formally verified Wayland compositor would be a great idea given their broad
scope of responsibilities.

------
haskellandchill
I feel like Idris would have a better experience for problems like this, quite
excited about it right now.

~~~
platz
[https://github.com/puffnfresh/iridium](https://github.com/puffnfresh/iridium)

[https://youtu.be/KAleMf_O82g?t=8m15s](https://youtu.be/KAleMf_O82g?t=8m15s)

